# Neue Abzockernummern?



## Raimund (7 Juni 2004)

Gerade eben in ZDF-"Wiso" angekündigt.

... nach der Werbung ...

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2004)

Es ging offensichtlich um die "Auskunftsnummern" der Art 118##.
War auch bei uns schon mehrfach Thema.


----------

